# Anyone else getting 1298 WUs resulting in UNSTABLE_MACHINE?



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2010)

My GTX470 clocked at 820MHz/200MHz has been getting these WUs since yesterday, my GTX460s have also but they are fine, and the 1298 WUs seem to always end with the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error and putting the client to sleep for 24 hours.  

Lowering the clock speed to 815MHz fixed the issue so I know it is just a slightly unstable overclock, but I was just wondering if it is common for bigger WUs to error out while smaller WUs run fine, because I've been running the 820MHz overclock for months now.

The real reason I ask is because I have also had a few other odd behaviors recently and I'm concerned the card just might be on its way out.  For example my computer froze playing Minecraft the other day, and when I rebooted it was like the card was reset and it switched to displaying on my HDTV instead of my monitor.  I hope I don't have to RMA this thing to eVGA.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2010)

I came home Tuesday night to find 3 of 4 GTX460 EUE'd and paused for 24hrs. Original clocks were 900/1800/1840 and had to drop back to 825/1650/840 to get them stable on P1298. Temps were tolerable , but the core could not handle the big atom count of these new WU's. Try dropping the core/shaders back a little.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2010)

Was getting issues with the other 7k units, but at my clocks (752/1727) the 470 is making solid work on the 1298 WUs.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 20, 2010)

My lone 460 has been getting 1298's for the last three days.  No failures so far.  I'm running max clocks on stock volts.  (840/1680/1800)


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 20, 2010)

I had similar problems with mine Low points and high temps with two GPU's going to sleep for a 24 hour period. Now they seem to be doing ok I backed the OC off some and it helped.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, glad to hear it wasn't just me. 

Luckily I only had to back the core clock down 5MHz to get smooth sailing with these WUs.


----------

